# Washing a heedgehog??



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

How often should i wash the hedgie? :?: :?: :?: :?:
And i need help with naming my soon to be female hedgehog???????? :shock:       :lol: :evil: :idea: :ugeek:  :mrgreen:


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

Well first off, some hedgehogs never need a bath, I say maybe once every 2 months for bathing. Names it depends on what she looks like, then I could offer some ideas.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

this is what one of them will look like. at this website. one of the ones with the F and then a #

http://www.freewebs.com/laraslittlehedg ... gehogs.htm


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats on your soon to be hedgie!

If you do a search(located upper right corner) for bathing, aveeno oatmeal, flax oil, you'll come up with a lot of results about bathing...

For quilling babies, you use aveeno oatmeal wash, usually about once a week or so, and follow with a flax/vit e oil rinse. This helps sooth their ouchy skin while they are quilling.

As for adults, mine hasn't had a bath for a few months now. All I do is every week or so, he gets a foot bath to clean the poop off his feet, followed by an oil rinse. 

So definitely check out the stickies on the forum, and try the search out. And if you have any more questions, feel free to ask! ^_^


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

So wash her every other week are what????????? and how do you oil them down?????????? This is confusing. I awill some how figure it out. And thank you. I just need help with what to call her


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

What is flexx oil?


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Flax Oil (or Flaxseed oil) comes in capsules. You can find in a pharmacy or where the vitamins are at wal mart or other stores. 
It is used to help prevent dry skin.

The way I use it is after I wash the hedgie I puncture a hole in the capsule, squirt it into a small cup, add warm water, mix it then pour down the hedgie's back then I normally rinse 1 more time with warm water. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you. I willl Look for it at those places. Are they like just little pillls???


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, they are clear "gel" type pills that are yellow in colour.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

Can you send me a pic of the package so that i know what i a m looking for please?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Just look for a bottle that says "Flax Oil" on it- don't get the bottle of oil, but the bottle of soft-gel "pills". They are near the vitamins and are usually all sorted alphabetically.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

OK...... Tha helps alot. And i am not being saracsitic......


----------

